# half circle texture ceiling patch



## KING OF ROCK (Jan 5, 2010)

Quick question:
I looked at a drywall job thats going to require a ceiling patch. The texture on the ceiling is that old school half circle texture. I know that some guys used a wisk broom and others used the bristols from an old ice scraper....i know you mix the redimix real loose and roll it on with a thick nap roller and then make the half circles with which ever works best....does anyone have any other suggestions on what else works? thanks for your input and time!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

You may have to try a few things until you get the right look. Drywall texture is always tricky to match, but with enough persistence and imagination, you should be able to get it to look decent enough that most won't notice unless it is pointed out.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a masonry brush I use. Seems to match all the ones done around here. Last one I did I re-taped a soffit and blended it all in and looked perfect.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorta like trying to forge a signature....:whistling

Variables:

original texture material....

viscosity of material....

temp & humidity...

setting time....

type of tool used to apply....

experience/expertise of applier

quality of final texture...


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Thee old " Coffee Can Swirl"


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Just did one.

Very picky HO.

I hogged off the old texture with Porta Cable sander.

Started new.

First thing I tell the client is matching textures is one of the hardest things to do.... so many variables like Griz mentioned.

Good luck.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Matching texture is the hardest thing we are asked to do ever. My advice to you is to use the oldest drywall guy you know as a sub(age comes with perceived ability), properly manage your clients expectations, use clear verbiage in your agreement with the client outlining that patches are patches and are subject to all the things Griz was talking about.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

I just hang a picture over it.


----------

